# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  kud idu veliko goricanke
ja se selim u veliku goricu pa me zanima da li imaju rodilište ili se ide u zagreb, ako je tako u koju bolnicu?

----------


## kike

Dobrodosla!
Koliko znam, u VG nema rodilista. Prema rasporedu dezurstava iz Jutarnjeg, Velikogoricanke idu u Petrovu. Ako zelis roditi u nekoj drugoj bolnici, odi u njihovu trudnicku ambulantu na zadnjih nekoliko pregleda (moras imati uputnicu svog ginekologa).

----------

